# Opera House Inauguration



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Do you remember the inauguration of your opera house?

The opera house of my city was inaugurated in 1752, with an opera : Jean-Jacques Rousseau's "Le Devin du Village" - not well known opera, I suppose, but very important for him, as he was found of music (cf his "Confessions") - I admit that he was better writer than composer. JJ Rousseau invented also a " numbered musical notation" that he presented to the French Academy of Sciences in 1742 - but, it was not a great success…

I have a very old disc of this opera, and I wonder if it exists on CD?

http://opera.ca2m.com/site/medias/_images_contenu/theatre_jet.jpg


----------

